# Stepping Down!!!



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear All my Friends

Its taken me a few days to decide to write this post. But i have decided to step down as moderator on this lovely and fantastic board. This is because i now have to devote along of time to my studying, which is starting to get really busy. Also i can foresee that i am going to have alittle problem juggling them both....so i thought i best make a decision, which i can honestly say wasn't an easy one  ...
However, the good news is, I will be still on here as part of the gang....i ain't going to far from all the lovely girls who come on here. That have supported me through such dark and sad times. Also for all of you that have brought losts of support, friendship and giggles  . It wouldn't be fair to list everyone incase i miss anyone out, but you know who you are ..It hasn't all been all doom and gloom, because through IF i got to meet you all...Also the wonderful meet ups and i am now hooked, so please i want to be included.. 
A new moderator will be allocated sometime soon, so i will be still in full action.. 
I just want to say a big thankyou!!! 

lots of love astridx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Asrid, 

Your supportive presence has been amazing. You don't need to thank us, WE need to THANK YOU!

I hope that you find the time to get everything you are committed to done, as well as carving out some time for you!!! None of it matters as much as you do. 

I'm glad you'll still be checking in, it wouldn't be the same without you....

Lots of love to you my amazing, inspiring friend...

MM xxxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Astrid 

You know what, I am just so relieved that you are not going far and will still be _'part of the gang' _ - that's all that matters to me as it really wouldn't be the same without you 

As magae said, thank YOU for giving so much for so long. It can't have been easy to keep up with the board with such a demanding job and studies so hats off to you 

Now get back to those books and stop surfing 

Lots of love and hugs
Pipkin xxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Astrid,
you've been the back-bone of this thread, and us for so long, I think there will always be part of me that will think of you as our 'mother superior'!! (as you are so angelic and serene!!)

Thank you so much for always being there for us all and glad that you still won't be far away.
Good luck with your studies-those diabetics won't know whats hit 'em  

Lots of love
pp xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Dearest Astrid,

Thank you so much for everything you have given to us all here. You have been such a source of inspiration and a true friend.

For myself, I want to say I really appreciate your making me so welcome when I arrived on this site, and all your generous replies to my posts.

I am so glad you will be checking in on us all, so we don't have to say "we'll miss you."

I wish you well with the studies. I'm sure you need the time without moderator responsibilities to get on with the work, so you have made the right decision.

With lots of love to one of the most caring women I know. 

Jq xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Astrid,i sent you a pm. But i am glad to hear that you are staying on as a fellow "poster"!!! 

Good luck with your studies and toy have been brill as our leader for so long!!


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Astrid,

What can I say that the others haven't already said so well...?

I don't think you realise just how much of an inspiration you've been to us all ( I  hope I speak for everyone!) and I also don't think you realise just how much you've done for many of the girls on here.

Giving your free time almost EVERY day to come on here and support the girls for 2 years now ....... well, that's a commitment not everyone could stick to for months I'm sure, never mind years, so I just wanted to ditto what the  lovely girls have said and give you a HUGE THANK YOU!!!!!   I hope you realise just how much you're appreciated on here and of course, how much you'll be missed!  

I wish you all the best with your studying, I know how difficult it is to juggle work and study at the same time!  

You are an absolute STAR and loved so much .........

In the meantime, we will look forward to you popping in now and again to let us know how you are.  At least that way,the pressure's off you a bit eh?  

So, Auf Wiedersen Pet!!  See you soon!!

All my love and HUUUUUGS 
Gill xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox

PS.  I'm glad to read you've still got time to be "in full action"    !!!!!!    You dirty birdy!!!!!!  
Ha-Ha!  Only kidding!!  (NOT!!)


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Astrid

You already know my thoughts - I just wanted to add a big thank you and ditto what everyone has written. 

All the best in your studying, so pleased you'll be popping on.

Lots of love
Nix
x


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Well Astrid, what can I say?  You'll never know the times I've marvelled at your compassion, understanding, commitment and emotional generosity as moderator.

I hope you don't go too far, I always enjoy reading your posts, I've  benefited enormously from reading them and you've certainly helped me along the path to "recovery" and provided a great deal of cyber-friendship along the way.

I envy your determination to study and wish you well.

Three cheers on a chat board doesn't really work so have     instead.

flipper


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Astrid honey

You've made me howl with laughter, you have inspired me with your thoughts and you are a kindred spirit and friend to many here... I am so glad I have got to know you and I know that wherever your studies take you that you will go on from strength to strength. The most incredible thing about it all is that despite your own personal heartache, soul searching, commitments of your own etc you have always had the time for every single person here and you have been totally selfless and most of all - you have made a massive difference in peoples lives!

Before I go I just want to say that you are worth the snot up my nose (LOL)! and many more noses besides...  and I am glad that you are going to be investing in *you* for a wee while because I think you have invested tons in the rest of us and its time our little Minx had some time to concentrate on her own 'life soup' stuff!

Tons of love and fishy what-nots headed your way! 

Emcee xxxxxxx


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Dearest Astrid
although I've only "know" you for a short time I appreciate what you have put into this group. I think it's really great that you have taken some time out for yourelf. Best wishes with your studies.
Lots love Jo


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear MM, Pipkin, PP, JQ, Irisheyes, Gill, Nixnoo, Emcee and Flipper


        

Thankyou so much for all your kind words. It means alot to me and i am overwhelmed. I would like to say all those kind words can be directed back to yourselves, because thats what i have felt from each and everyone of you when i needed support.

lots of love astridxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Dear Astrid,
I am sorry to hear that you are stepping down, you offer so much support to everyone and it takes a very special person to mod this thread  . 
Love and Hugs Jo x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Astrid 

Was sad to read in the mod area that you'd stepped down, but completely understand your reasons.  You did a beautiful job with this board and I really can't add much more to what your friends here have already said.  I'm pleased to see you'll still be around though and not leaving us altogether  

Good luck with your studies hun. 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Astrid,

Sorry to hear that you have decided to step down....completely understand your reasons.

Great to know you will still be about.

Laine


----------

